# John Watson on Pistonheads



## JLF8D (Nov 27, 2010)

*GTR can only do one lap. John Watson on Pistonheads.*

What is the view on the Watson interview on Pistonheads?
He writes:

"Through the work I do with broadcasting, I drove a Nissan GT-R, which is a phenomenal car, technologically mind-boggling again; it's exceptionally quick, handles extremely well, but it's a big, heavy car. Nissan themselves do passenger rides for VIP guests with the GT-R and when the drivers have done their runs, the transmission temperature - the car has a gauge - is higher than Nissan recommends as a safe limit.

"Yes, the drivers are giving the car a hard time, but it's only for one lap at a time. It just goes to show how marginal a car like that is between how it performs on the road, where you would never get to that threshold, and going onto the circuit and nailing it, for a lap out, a flying lap, then a lap in."

How do you track rats get over this?


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

JLF8D said:


> What is the view on the Watson interview on Pistonheads?
> He writes:
> 
> "Through the work I do with broadcasting, I drove a Nissan GT-R, which is a phenomenal car, technologically mind-boggling again; it's exceptionally quick, handles extremely well, but it's a big, heavy car. Nissan themselves do passenger rides for VIP guests with the GT-R and when the drivers have done their runs, the transmission temperature - the car has a gauge - is higher than Nissan recommends as a safe limit.
> ...


Fit an Oil cooler...... Simple :clap:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

HKS, greddy and GTC all have aftermarket transmission coolers that are top notch! SSP have a front and center transmission cooler also that is proven good too (for those who want a secound engine oil cooler in the location the 3 other trans coolers put there cooler). Brake cooling is then the next step... not really many options but willall is using water cooling that works well (for those who want to run that kind of setup) and some have used ducting and air deflectors to guide the air to the rotors, there is no perfect solution yet for this.


----------



## JLF8D (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Posted the Forum Wars video on Pistonheads and had the GTR one lap only dig by the Porsche guys. Hence the question. 

Will keep the Westfield for the track and the GTR for the road…...job done.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The quote is misleading and said by someone who hasnt clearly owned and used a GTR as their own.

My GTR had 4 hot laps of Spa in it until I came in to cool the tranny. That was 110 deg c and took 30 mins to cool down again.

Anglesey in the summer was 8-10 laps before cooling, so all depends upon track type and driving style.

One lap of the 'Ring for the Nissan VIPS maybe given it's 13 miles, but no wonder the Nissan cars get spanked since they're being driven by pro drivers who don't own the cars. Clearly they have no reason to be mechanically sympathetic as us owners usually are.

If you want to deal with tranny oil issues you have 3 options..

1. Use OEM oil at £60 a litre and keep below 120deg c or spend spend spend on replacement.

2. Fit a tranny cooler to keep below 120 deg c and keep with OEM fluid.

3. Forget both and fill with a fluid that can handle track temps (Willall, Pentosin FFL4, amongst others) then you get better protection for both your car and your wallet.


Usual Porker fanboi nonsense.


----------

